# I need a new light



## Winston The Mad (Jan 22, 2009)

My last bulb just busted for some reason (it was a PowerSun 125W), so now I need a new one, preferably cheap with the same wattage. Does anyone know a good brand other than the PowerSun bulbs?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2009)

Are you sure it was a Zoo-Med Power-Sun? They only come in 100 and 160 watts. They are also about the cheapest of the MVs.


----------



## Winston The Mad (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry, it wasn't a PowerSun, it was a Solar Glo.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2009)

I would spend the extra money and get a good mercury vapor, you can find them under 40.00.


----------



## Winston The Mad (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2009)

No problem, glad to help.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been using 100W T-Rex Active UV Heat bulbs lately. Last month I bought (3) from LLL Reptile for $37.50, much less than anyone else. One lasted 2 days, the second was DOA, haven't tried the third one yet. I need to call and see if I can return them, but I've had them for a month before I used them. Maybe I should have paid more someplace else??


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 22, 2009)

I bought my mercury vapor bulb from Petmountain.com...I think it was about $37, I could be wrong.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was gonna build a cage that's 7ft3ft3ft what kind of bulbs would I need?


----------



## Wooly (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd use a 160watt mv and a flood lamp, halogen, or full spectrum light. Other people might be able to help you out more, as I do not have a cage that size yet.


----------



## Tux (Jan 22, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> I've been using 100W T-Rex Active UV Heat bulbs lately. Last month I bought (3) from LLL Reptile for $37.50, much less than anyone else. One lasted 2 days, the second was DOA, haven't tried the third one yet. I need to call and see if I can return them, but I've had them for a month before I used them. Maybe I should have paid more someplace else??



I have megarays sitting on the shelf for backups and the warranty is gone by the time I use em, however I have never had a DOA or any other problem with them, they are more expensive but they are rock solid bulbs.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 22, 2009)

Wooly said:


> I'd use a 160watt mv and a flood lamp, halogen, or full spectrum light. Other people might be able to help you out more, as I do not have a cage that size yet.


 
So are you talking about one of the tube lights and a basking spot? Or can I just use one of the Mega Ray bulbs only?


----------



## Wooly (Jan 22, 2009)

use a mega ray which has both uvb and heat and also another heat bult with the enclosure being 7ft. i like to stay away from the tub uvbs, imo.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 23, 2009)

So one Mega ray would have enough uvb to go threw out a 7ft3ft3ft cage?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 23, 2009)

It depends how far away it is from the basking spot. They're probably good for 2 feet, but you won't get the right basking temp at that distance unless you use a BIG MegaRay. You would be best to use a Halogen bulb for basking so you can play with different distances and wattages to get the right temp.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 23, 2009)

For big enclosures I kind of like the UVB tube lights because then the reptile will be exposed to it no matter where they are in the tank, so long as they can get high enough to be near it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 23, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> For big enclosures I kind of like the UVB tube lights because then the reptile will be exposed to it no matter where they are in the tank, so long as they can get high enough to be near it.


I agree.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 23, 2009)

So for example, I could put the mega ray in the middle of the cage and like a Halogen off to the right corner for a basking spot? Would something like that work? And how high can a mega ray be off the ground before UVB does not reach the bottom?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 24, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> For big enclosures I kind of like the UVB tube lights because then the reptile will be exposed to it no matter where they are in the tank, so long as they can get high enough to be near it.


 I agree aswell, infact that's what I did with my cage. A repti-Glo 5.0
about 8 inches high and a 75 basking light for daytime, and a regular red floodlight for night heat.


----------

